

Best way to scale cold emails for startups? - jchatelaine
http://quickmail.io

======
gingerlime
lots of clever and funny ideas on the homepage. I particularly liked the
humurous competition-bashing, but other bits were just as entertaining. Well
done.

Unfortunately, I still couldn't work out what the things actually does...

~~~
jchatelaine
Obviously, I failed miserably where it matters! Thanks for the thoughful
comment.

I'm glad that at least you had a good time reading it. Landing pages are
usually so boring.

This one came naturally, it's easy be cocky when you know your product is
really good and are not afraid of the competition :)

